# That's in, I'm re-enlisting...



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 9, 2012)

http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/new...ter-diet-fitness-trainer-offers-tips-032612w/



> Corps explores partnership with hard-core trainer
> 
> By Tony Lombardo - Staff writer
> Posted : Monday Mar 26, 2012 7:58:04 EDT
> ...



View attachment $photo.jpg


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 9, 2012)

Don't blame you, Bill .  A very serious enticement to serve indeed :angel:


----------



## oftheherd1 (Apr 9, 2012)

Should be a real boost for recruiting.


----------



## Carol (Apr 9, 2012)

Seems like not all Marines like the idea.

http://annbernard.biz/2012/04/marin...ranks-for-fitness-inspiration-and-motivation/


----------



## K-man (Apr 9, 2012)

Don't do it Bill.  At your age and with your physical shape she will kill you if you are unfortunate enough to get to her past the other 200,000 odd current Marines (forgetting the 800,000 potential recruits), who will be faster than you, all wanting their own way with her.  Remember Ulysses.


> Ulysses wanted to hear the Sirens' song although he knew that doing so would render him incapable of rational thought. He put wax in his men's ears so that they could not hear, and had them tie him to the mast so that he could not jump into the sea. He ordered them not to change course under any circumstances, and to keep their swords upon him to attack him if he should break free of his bonds.
> Upon hearing the Sirens' song, Ulysses was driven temporarily insane and struggled with all of his might to break free so that he might join the Sirens, which would have meant his death.


 OTOH, I have noticed periods om temporary insanity in you posts.    Mmmmm!     :hmm:[h=2][/h]


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 9, 2012)

Carol said:


> Seems like not all Marines like the idea.
> 
> http://annbernard.biz/2012/04/marin...ranks-for-fitness-inspiration-and-motivation/



Yeah, well.   There's always some :tantrum: killjoy who gets their knickers in a twist.


----------



## Carol (Apr 9, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Yeah, well.   There's always some :tantrum: killjoy who gets their knickers in a twist.



:roflmao:   True enough!

Ya know Bill, if re-enlisting in the Marines isn't an option, you could always put up some posters.   

You know...for the motivation and discipline.


----------



## K-man (Apr 9, 2012)

Carol said:


> Ya know Bill, if re-enlisting in the Marines isn't an option, you could always put up some posters.
> 
> You know...for the motivation and discipline.


Does 'discipline' include self flagellation?


----------



## sfs982000 (Apr 10, 2012)

I like that idea LOL


----------



## sfs982000 (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm career Air Force, but if there is anyone or anything that could get me to jump branches she would definitely be it.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 10, 2012)

If they enlisted women for combat a long time ago then we'd taken care of muslim extremists a long time ago. Since it's a sin for them to see nekkid women that aren't their wives and they have to kill themselves... voilia. topless uniforms and the war is over.


----------

